# Gelitan for bath water



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Anyone remember putting Plain Gelitan in the bath pan water? Seems I remember others doing it before the Shows, but can't remember doing it myself or the outcome. My Father & I showed & flew Pensom Rollers in the 50's & 60's at the Pageant of Pigeons in Glendale, Ca. & many other places in those yrs...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Can't say that I've heard of putting gelitan in the bath water but have seen posts from folks saying that they put 20 Mule Team Borax in the bath water .. also have seen posts about putting bluing in the bath water.

Terry


----------

